# atkdisp.dll problem causes Blue Screen



## robertBil (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi I am running a Asus nVidia GeForce 8800GTX Can't get Freelancer, Postal II or Oblivion to run. Any help would be good. Get error that it is related to atkdisp.dll
Thanks


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to the forums!:wave:

Do you have an ASUS motherboard or have you ever had an ASUS vid card installed on your motherboard?


----------



## robertBil (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes I have an Asus, MOBO installed.


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

The problem you are experiencing is a conflict with this ( atkdisp.dll) ASUS display driver.

Two things i would recommend would be are:

If you have 'smartdoctor' installed on your computer then uninstall it.

Second if you can find this driver on your system, move it to a temporary folder, like your desktop to see if it solves the problem. the driver is most likely located in:

C:\WINDOWS\system32

OR

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers

Unfortunately i can give you no further help on this matter as i am going on holiday this morning!:grin:

Maybe one of the mods could take over?


----------



## Pinkerdoodle (Jul 10, 2007)

Why was my post deleted?

I have the same problem, deleting my post isn't going to solve anything.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your post was not deleted. It was moved to a new thread *here*. 

The advice given in this thread is for robertBil and may not apply to your situation, however similar they may seem.


----------



## Orlando Sainte (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey I just want to thank swarner. Helped me out bigtime man. Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go play Two Worlds Epic Edition  lol


----------

